
I Landed My First Web Developer Role Without a Degree or Bootcamp - yarapavan
https://dev.to/taeluralexis/how-i-landed-my-first-web-developer-role-without-a-degree-or-bootcamp-lessons-learned-resources-tips-39ag
======
noir_lord
Cool journey.

I also got into software dev without a degree though I did it differently.

I did side work for years until eventually someone offered me a full time job,
did that for a couple of years then moved on, kept moving every couple of
years until eventually I was a tech lead/senior at a major company.

Took longer but I never expected the career I ended up with either.

Turns out what I'd done as a hobby since the 80s as a kid paid off better than
I expected.

My one piece of advice to anyone taking the same route is that you are better
than you think (impostor syndrome is real and particularly if you are self
taught) and never stop learning.

It's a vast field and there is always something new and interesting to look
at.

------
rvz
Well done!

